# H7 HID lamp in Helix projector headlights???



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Some of the online stores are selling Helix projector style aftermarket headlights for the Mk4 and either say or offer HID lighting as an upgrade. This assumes they mean H7 HID lamps/ballasts. But if you examine the Helix headlights you'll see there is not enough room on the back side of the projector assembly to fit a H7 HID lamp and close the cover. So, does the D2S style lamp fit within the assembly without cutting or otherwise modifying the cover and/or projectors?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Here's the difference between a standard H7 halogen lamp and a aftermarket 6000k H7 HID lamp. Notice the additional bulk behind the base.








Here is the HID installed in Helix headlight assembly without the cover installed. No way the cover will fit. I doubt the D2S lamp and connector will fit.
















Here is the halogen lamp installed for reference.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

interesting.
i was thinking about doing the same thing, but had no idea that the fitment would be like that.
what brand of HID are you using? i wonder if there are some brands that fit better than others.
i have seen that some cutting is normally involved. might need to make a grommet on the cover for the wires?

anyhow.. bump for an answer to this.


_Modified by media at 12:56 AM 1-6-2010_


----------



## Abramite (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (media)*

Most re-based bulbs will match the size of an H7 bulb for direct replacement.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Abramite)*

I have been looking at this vendor for my HIDs, so it will cause the same problem.
OP - have you found a solution?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Solution found. I modified the cover to fit the H7 HID lamp. Wasn't a big deal and actually works very well. I bought two 2" dia black ABS pipe caps and some plastic epoxy mix at Lowes. Used a dremel tool to cut a hole in the cover to accept the caps where the lamp sits. Works like a champ. Watertight and allows plenty of room. Didn't take pictures.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

sounds exactly like what i was picturing:
cut the holes in the covers to accept the plastic caps, cut small holes in the caps to accept the wires and finally use the epoxy to seal the holes with the wires.
if you get an opportunity to take a picture, I'd appreciate it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was also thinking maybe something in the way of a wire loom/shrink tube to make the wire part look more professional as well, but not necessary other than cosmetics i am sure.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll try to snap some pictures. It actually looks pretty good. took about 2 hours and drying time for the epoxy (overnight). I used the epoxy not for the wiring but to attached the caps to the cover. I did drill out the cap end for the wiring rubber grommet - no need for goop or epoxy.
The only downside is you need to cut out a little bit of the driver's side plastic bits where the air intake tube meets the headlight.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, and the HID kit I'm using is a Kensun 6000K system. It's OK and inexpensive but you get what you pay for. Cheaper ballast and lamps. One ballast has a little flickering issue when warming up but runs fine afterwards. System is wired using relay kit.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

i am looking at the DDM Slim kit. Also low priced, but life time guarantee and 1 year on bulbs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
haven't read anything bad about them yet. hopefully not a "get what you pay for" scenario with them..


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm going to get a warmer color kit to replace what I have now. The 6000K is a little too blue for my vision at night.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

4500-5000 should be perfect.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Yup, 4500K is for me. I want maximum lumen output. Can't understand how these idiots with +6000K can even see anything at night. Wet or dark roads soak up so much of the blue/purple wavelength that it makes them seem very dim.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

how is the beam pattern on those Helix projectors? It says HID replicas or look-a-like or something, on the sites where I have seen them for sale, but wondering if that means the housing is a look-a-like with a DOT beam, or an E-code beam, or an actual HID beam pattern.
Are there any markings on the lens? and if so, do they say ECE, or DOT, or..?
How is the output and cutoff? Could you take some pics with the beam against a wall from 25 ft or so for me?
EDIT:
I have done some reading and shopping around at a couple of different trusted vendors' sites and noticed something interesting about one Vendor (I won't name names, as I am not 100% about the product yet). They stated:
_ "These HID replica's are specifically made for HID lighting ONLY."_
I am not certain that the headlamps that you have are the same ones, but don't think that Helix makes a large variation of projector style headlamps. I would be curious to see them from the front for comparison. If it is indeed the same headlamp, that is some pretty serious misinformation. I have no problem with retrofitting some bulb/ballasts if the beam pattern is going to be satisfactory, but for them to sell a headlamp that is obviously designed to hold Halogen bulbs and state that it is made for HID ONLY...








I wrote them about this. We'll see what they say.




_Modified by media at 7:29 AM 1-14-2010_


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I've been driving around for a solid week, mostly at night and LOVE these headlights and HID. I'm going to add the leveling motor retrofit kit from ECS Tuning in the spring just to control the cutoff level.
I'd say these headlights control the HID output very well. Pretty decent, sharp cut off with a nice vertical part on the right side which helps illuminate road signs.I had to play with the adjustments and found a happy spot. If you didn't know I installed aftermarket headlights and HID you'd swear they look and perform like OE.
Also, I have yet to be flashed by oncoming traffic for overly bright lights.
I'll try to take some pictures in the next few days and will post.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

interesting. I was under the impression that these didn't have the leveling motor option. No internal gears that it would hook up to. must do more research.
great to hear that you are happy with them! Sounds like my next purchase. I look fwd to seeing some photos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (media)*

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...12178/
There is a way to install these in the Helix but again the back cover needs to be modified to fit the motor unit.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I looked at some of the projector types with a very sharp cut off and I personally hate it. The human eye has trouble transitioning from bright to dark, especially at night, so I find some of the OE projector systems like the S2000 to be annoying.
The Helix projectors don't have such a harsh (read: sharp, crisp line where the light stops) transition which makes them feel more like a reflector setup. I like this.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

so the Helix that you have are these: 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...10984/
or these
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...10982/
correct?
my helix E-Codes have a little gear inside them where the motor would connect to. These projectors have that gear for the motor?


----------

